# Bumps on babies ears?



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I noticed yesterday my bottle babies were itching there ears bad, when i went to check i saw bumps on the ears and inside. Looked EVERYWHERE and no bugs of any kind. They get to to play everyday so i went and checked all my goats, and nothing on anyones ears. Im a little confused, but they are eating and playing, they just get frusterated and itch bad on their ears. Anything i can give? I also noticed little bumps on there mouths...maybe an allergic reaction?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would guess they got into some kind of itchy plant or something...or an allergic reaction of some kind. They'll probably be ok if you just keep an eye on them. Have you looked around the pasture for any pokey plants or something similar that they may be getting into?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

There are lots of weeds in the area, some are those really pokey ones and i think thats where they like to play. Is there anything i can give them to stop the itching?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm.......try some mineral oil on them...if there are any bugs at all ...it will smother them....

Can you get pics?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Where can i get mineral oil? Was also thinking tea tree oil. How often would i need to put it on there ears? The boy has gotten worse, girl barely has them but her brother is BAD. im so worried! I can get pics, but they are really tiny and only at the edge going all way around, they look light maybe, and itch really bad. Cant find any bugs and none of the other goats have them, just these babies.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Our very first goats we purchased came to us with some little bumps on the insides of their ears. I assumed it to be ear mites or a mite of some sort and doused it with mineral oil and neem oil. They did clear up nicely. Mineral oil was probably all I needed to use. Neem oil is quite stinky and expensive and I am not sure is even good for goats. It didnt seem to hurt them to have a bit on ears. Mineral oil is an old fashioned remedy for mites to treat rabbit ears safely and is at walmart. Neem, I think is from sort of an India tree oil and is sometimes also used for mites and mange. A little dab will do it on a dog/cat to repel fleas if they are sensitive to chemical products.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Where can i get mineral oil? Was also thinking tea tree oil. How often would i need to put it on there ears? The boy has gotten worse, girl barely has them but her brother is BAD. im so worried! I can get pics, but they are really tiny and only at the edge going all way around, they look light maybe, and itch really bad. Cant find any bugs and none of the other goats have them, just these babies.


 yep..you can get it at Walmart.....

put it on ...then as needed....if it looks dry then add more....until healed :wink:

Although... I in the past... put it on once and it did the trick....don't be shy about putting it on....but watch the eyes...not sure if it is good or not with the eyes....


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the Tea Tree Oil might hurt and sting. I would try the mineral oil first. I have this tube of NU-STOCK on hand at my house that I bought at a ranch supply. I use if for things like this and it is recommended for ear mites. It is 73% Sulfur, 2% pine oil and 25% Mineral oil. It is listed as non-toxic and safe for all animals. It is my opinion that this is a good over all treatment to have on hand but I am new to goats and NOT an expert. It is a strong sulfur amount that should, I suppose be used sparingly.


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> don't be shy about putting it on....but watch the eyes...not sure if it is good or not with the eyes....


I used to work as a bather for my mom and her boss at a dog groomers and we always used mineral oil for their eyes to help keep the soap from affecting them to much. It is considered very mild. I wouldn't think that it could hurt them, right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I used to work as a bather for my mom and her boss at a dog groomers and we always used mineral oil for their eyes to help keep the soap from affecting them to much. It is considered very mild. I wouldn't think that it could hurt them, right?


 It is hard to say...I did read that groomers did that...but some others say no... don't put it in their eyes...so it is quite conflicting there ....so I'd be careful just in case..... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Do i rub it on or drop it inside the ear? I will just go get the mineral oil. Really hope its not mites!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Do i rub it on or drop it inside the ear? I will just go get the mineral oil. Really hope its not mites!


 yes rub it on...the icky area's ...don't put it in the ear ..... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Can i use mineral oil for humans? Theres none for pets


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes... that is what I use.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOOO ok, got it. My dad was worried at first hehehe. They will get some tonight, hopfully it will stop the itching and make the bumps go away


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok awesome, thanks once again pam lol. How long until i see improvement?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am not really sure...but you should see less itching.....

then... it is healing time... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, they seem to be not itching as much so i think its working. I hope no one else has bumpy ears! When i checked they didnt, maybe its just the babies? Well they look really good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great.....glad to hear they are doing less itching... great sign.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Baby boy has light runny poop. Hes very active. They havent had much solid food


----------

